# Hublot Classic Fusion Titanium 42mm review (heavy pics)



## Thetimelessblog

For a brand which only with 35 years of history, HUBLOT isn't really that competitive in history/reputation wise with other watch brands; but we do see a lot of innovations and creativity from their design. One of the main criticism of HUBLOT is that the design of their best selling line, the big bang series, is having too many similarity elements to the Audemars Piguet's Royal Oak. To me, i don't really bother because i got a pathetically small wrist myself, so i am not interested in wearing any watches over 43mm (yea i know there is a 41mm big bang, but to be honest i do think 44mm big bang is the perfect size for the watch which is already too big for me.)

*The box*

I am impressed when doing unboxing for this watch. I own watches at more premium price point than this piece but i have never seen a manufacturer putting so much effort on the watch box like this.

*Warranty card and stuff*

I believe HUBLOT is the only brand use USB authentication, and the owner need to go to Hublotista.com to download the software in order to use this USB authentication function. Once the software has been installed, the owner can put the card into the HUBLOT device to authenticate the watch and register as a member of the HUBLOT club. I just can't wait to see HUBLOT to put NFC in their watches for authentication in the future, and that should bring some impacts to the watch industry.

*The Case*

The 42mm titanium case with 9mm thickness makes the entire watch smaller than it meant to be. It feels very light on wrist and thanks to the 9mm thickness of the case, the watch is more classy and stylish. (that's also the reason why i picked the 42mm pam512 rather than other 44mm panerai, stay tuned for the review.) Even though HUBLOT claims that they use grade 6 titanium, one big disappointment is still the scratch resistance, due to the fact that titanium is easier to scratch (also easier to fix if compare to stainless steel.); only a few hours wear and the watch is already scratched, some tiny scuffs appear on the bezel. So be aware if you are getting this piece as well.

*The movement*

Nothing really to say about the movement at all, there is not much information about the HUB1110 movement on the internet, even on the HUBLOT's website. Its either a sellita sw300 or a ETA based movement. Not much of decoration and its kinda plain in terms of design.

*The dial*

The upside is its beauty of simplicity but its also relatively difficult to read the time, especially in the dark. The skeleton hands are unique and they are quite balance to the overall design of the dial.

*The Strap *

HUBLOT offers two types of straps, both rubber. The first one is the one i picked which is the normal rubber strap; and the second one is the rubber strap merged with alligator leather. I have tried the alligator rubber strap in their boutique in Milano and i just don't feel any good about it, its not comfy and the strap it self is very stiff as well.

*On wrist *

Thanks for viewing and if you like my articles, feel free to share.
Cheers.

Please fallow my twitter: https://twitter.com/TheTimelessblog
or visit my blog: https://thetimelessblogblog.wordpre...assic-fusion-titanium-42mm-review-heavy-pics/
For more watch reviews and high res photos.


----------



## Richerson

when was this midel released?


----------



## Gunnar_917

Real Hublot in the Hublot forum, now I really have seen everything


----------



## ste_j

Nice shots!


----------



## dann1101

Nice Watch. Classic!


----------



## rcalcaide

Very classy look to this!


----------



## pborrica

I'm a fan of the Classic Fusion. Thanks for the review!


----------



## maikeru

A Hublot which I can consider myself buying one


----------



## MrNurse

Beautiful! Do you have any more shots from further away pls? I'm interested in getting the 45 but probably not titanium as I love the heavier weight and better scratch resistance. That my fear: buying an expensive watch and having scratches on it within the month of purchase


----------



## Richerson

It's lovely, nice dress watch, my only real issue would be the lume or lack of it


----------



## ccm123

Nice review and photos!


----------



## Thetimelessblog

MrNurse said:


> Beautiful! Do you have any more shots from further away pls? I'm interested in getting the 45 but probably not titanium as I love the heavier weight and better scratch resistance. That my fear: buying an expensive watch and having scratches on it within the month of purchase


if i am not wrong the black 45mm should ceramic. Even tho is better for scratch resistance but it is correspondingly easier to break.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Not a big fan of Hublot (especially when its non-chrono) - but we share same opinion regarding their package, so much exclusivity!


----------



## Camdamonium

I bought a brand new Hublot Classic Fusion Titanium 45mm yesterday. It's a badass watch, but the bezel is so delicate. I scratched it twice while wiping it off with a microfiber towel! Then, I tried wiping it with my thumb. Scratched it again! Can you refer me to somewhere or could you tell me the process on how to get the scratches removed? I noticed you said it is easier to do than stainless steel.


----------



## murokello

Camdamonium said:


> I bought a brand new Hublot Classic Fusion Titanium 45mm yesterday. It's a badass watch, but the bezel is so delicate. I scratched it twice while wiping it off with a microfiber towel! Then, I tried wiping it with my thumb. Scratched it again! Can you refer me to somewhere or could you tell me the process on how to get the scratches removed? I noticed you said it is easier to do than stainless steel.


It feels really weird that you would able to scratch it with a thumb (skin?). Are you sure it is not just residual skin or something on top of the bezel that just looks like a scratch?


----------



## purekoryo

very nice photos!


----------

